# Gas fireplace recommendation



## jtech1 (Nov 2, 2014)

I installed a HeatNGlo 5000 fireplace about 10 years ago.  It has been absolutely terrible.  Flame is poor (gas pressure is fine), not very realistic log set, constantly requiring service for flame sensor, blower is very loud, remote is poor, etc.   I want to replace it with a new gas unit and am looking for a recommendation as to what brand would best meet my needs, which are:

1) Most realistic flame and log set available
2) No standing pilot.  Electronic flame ignition.
3) Similar venting to my current unit which vents out the top of the unit and immediately turns 90 deg and out wall.  If I don't need to redo the vent line hole in my wall that would be great, but not a deal breaker.
4) Reliability
5) The room is 17' on the fireplace wall by 22' going away from the fireplace.  We want a decent size unit, but also the option to control the heat coming into the room.

Are the options like LED accent lighting and electric ember bed just gimmicks, or do they actually make the fireplace look more realistic?

I'd greatly appreciate advice on what models to look at...

Thanks!


----------



## From A Buick 8 (Dec 17, 2014)

jtech1 said:


> I installed a HeatNGlo 5000 fireplace about 10 years ago.  It has been absolutely terrible.  Flame is poor (gas pressure is fine), not very realistic log set, constantly requiring service for flame sensor, blower is very loud, remote is poor, etc.   I want to replace it with a new gas unit and am looking for a recommendation as to what brand would best meet my needs, which are:
> 
> 1) Most realistic flame and log set available
> 2) No standing pilot.  Electronic flame ignition.
> ...


 
We are adding an addition to our home and installing a fireplace (room is 19 x 17), I have some of the same questions as you. have you been able to find answers.


----------

